# Current Plays:  February



## McMurphy (Feb 7, 2005)

I am a little late this month with posting the "Current Plays." 

Part of the reason is because I, personally, don't have a whole lot of development on the game playing front. I am still working on retracing my childhood through Dragon Warrior IV (original Nintendo system) and keeping up with current technology with Star Ocean (although, at this point, my girlfriend has essentially taken over the controller on that one).

I have been, between buying old games off of ebay, playing my way to Chapter 2 of Dragon Warrior. In each of the first four chapters, the player controls a different character on a different quest. In chapter 2, I control a tomboy princess eager to get in a few scraps. I am almost done: just finishing the last tower.

In Star Ocean: Till the End of Time (playstation 2), we have just switched to the second disc and are now revisiting the Kirsla Training Facility.

_What is in everybody's consoles this month?_


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, literally just bought Phantom Brave so looking forward to that one.

I've been mostly playing Football Manager 3 on the PC this month.
I enjoyed Star Ocean a lot and thought the voice acting on it was surprisingly good for an RPG. 

Also having great fun on Burnout 3


----------



## Leto (Feb 13, 2005)

For work : Immortal cities : the children of Nile by Sega. Good Sim city-like game, with cool graphics and animations. 

For work and leisure : World of Warcraft. Finally arrived in France. Great game, very, very easy to handle for a MMORPG, and I just love my gnome magus.


----------



## laznlor (Feb 13, 2005)

Richochet! Extreme! Lost Worlds!


Yeah, I dig break out games.  I can't get into the fantasy stuff.  I really like the boxes, they sound neat, but I'd much rather someone just play a game of it, write it down and then let me read it.


----------

